# Big dog- really big dog



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Dog on steroids


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Link doesn't work for me :?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

here is the big dog


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

And here I thought Paul Bunyan had an Ox. :? 

I think he could dig someone out of an avalanche pretty quickly though. Neat photo.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> And here I thought Paul Bunyan had an Ox. :?
> 
> I think he could dig someone out of an avalanche pretty quickly though. Neat photo.


Yeah, no kidding, that would be handy!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

What wolves are going to compete with that!


----------

